# Game 43: Celtics (18-26) @ Wolves (20-22)



## socco

*January 30th | 7:00 PM | FSN*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*55 | Marko Jaric*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*41 | Eddie Griffin*</td></tr></table>

*Celtics Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*13 | Delonte West*</td> <td align=center>*55 | Wally Szczerbiak*</td> <td align=center>*34 | Paul Pierce*</td> <td align=center>*45 | Raef LaFrentz*</td> <td align=center>*43 | Kendrick Perkins*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Celtics Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*•socco's keys to the game•*
Like usual with the Celtics, it all starts with Paul Pierce. Trenton Hasell will once again have his hands full with one of the premier perimeter players in the game. But that's obviously not the matchup people will be watching. This game is about Szczerbiak and Davis. Both players have been impress thus far with their new teams, and both have something to prove tonight. Another key matchup for the Wolves will be the big men for Boston, Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins. Last game Jefferson and Perkins tore apart the interior defense for Minnesota. If the Wolves hope to win this game they'll need to play much more physical. It will be a playoff atmosphere in the Target Center, and could even be a sell out (I'll be there).

*Prediction
Wolves 95 | Celtics 88*​


----------



## JuX

*Re: Game 43: Wolves (20-22) @ Celtics (18-26)*

Nice game thread you got there, socco! :cheers:

It'll be an interesting homecoming for Wally World and first competition with him being on another team. I think the Wolves will grab the best of that game tonight. Best of luck, guys!


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 43: Wolves (20-22) @ Celtics (18-26)*

This shall be fun. If you guys have time, drop by the C's forum, I'll have some videos.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Game 43: Wolves (20-22) @ Celtics (18-26)*

Hey! like the game thread man,really great

we gotta get this win,Pistons are up next and we could use the momentum..


----------



## Floods

*Re: Game 43: Wolves (20-22) @ Celtics (18-26)*



socco said:


> *January 30th | 7:00 PM | FSN*
> 
> *Wolves Starters*
> <table><tr><td align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*55 | Marko Jaric*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*41 | Eddie Griffin*</td></tr></table>
> 
> *Celtics Starters*
> <table><tr><td align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*13 | Delonte West*</td> <td align=center>*55 | Wally Szczerbiak*</td> <td align=center>*34 | Paul Pierce*</td> <td align=center>*45 | Raef LaFrentz*</td> <td align=center>*43 | Kendrick Perkins*</td></tr></table>
> 
> <table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Celtics Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td></td> <td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td></tr></table>
> 
> *•socco's keys to the game•*
> Like usual with the Celtics, it all starts with Paul Pierce. Trenton Hasell will once again have his hands full with one of the premier perimeter players in the game. But that's obviously not the matchup people will be watching. This game is about Szczerbiak and Davis. Both players have been impress thus far with their new teams, and both have something to prove tonight. Another key matchup for the Wolves will be the big men for Boston, Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins. Last game Jefferson and Perkins tore apart the interior defense for Minnesota. If the Wolves hope to win this game they'll need to play much more physical. It will be a playoff atmosphere in the Target Center, and could even be a sell out (I'll be there).
> 
> *Prediction
> Wolves 95 | Celtics 88*​


thank the lord Metal-Hands Mark ain't in Boston no more! I can now mercilessly bash him 2night. :biggrin: Ricky's probably gonna pull a Mike James on us and drop 80 or something in the first half. Should be fun. BTW nice game thread socco :banana:


----------



## The King of the World

*Re: Game 43: Wolves (20-22) @ Celtics (18-26)*

Nice looking thread Socco! :rock: 

I think the Wolves will win this one tonight...I'm sure Wally will be fired up, but I predict Ricky making a statement in his first home game in Minny. I just wish we had it on TV here. :|


----------



## JBoog35

*Re: Game 43: Wolves (20-22) @ Celtics (18-26)*

I hope Marcus Banks will be there, is there on word on that yet?


----------



## JuX

*Re: Game 43: Wolves (20-22) @ Celtics (18-26)*

Oh, I just noticed the Thread, it is a home game but oh well.

I bet Ricky will have a better game out of those players.


----------



## sheefo13

Great Game Thread!!!!!!!! 


I will be around to post here hopefully, I wouldn't miss this game for the world right now. 

*Prediction:*W
*Prediction Record:*(25-17)


----------



## JuX

Can't wait till the game starts!


----------



## sheefo13

Man it is going to be interesting to see the Davis vs Wally matchup here. I am unbelievably excited for this one. I am going to go do my homework and hopefully be back by about 7.


----------



## sheefo13

Wow it just got to me that it is on FSN.... What a joke. Well I guess I will have to be doing homework. Anyone gonna update lol?


----------



## sheefo13

Griffy with 10 already???? Whats happening out there!!??? I am trying to concentrate on my homework but its hard to think about what you are reading about Ancient China when there is a game this big going on! Wally has 7 and Davis only has 1. Someone update for me please lol! Where are you moss is 1!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious

Banks is in.


----------



## sheefo13

I see he has 5 points. Davis is not going off like I expected, probably because its his first time playing in Minny this season.


----------



## sheefo13

Wolves are dominating with such a variety of players. Our 3 front court guys have 10 points each... Wow. Banks with a quick 8. I mean, have we have a better all around team performance like this yet?


----------



## aquaitious

Davis: 3 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 fouls. 

Quadruple Triple.


----------



## JuX

sheefo13 said:


> Wolves are dominating with such a variety of players. Our 3 front court guys have 10 points each... Wow. Banks with a quick 8. I mean, have we have a better all around team performance like this yet?


I don't think of one this season yet.


----------



## aquaitious

How can the Celtics be down by 20 when Davis has only had three points?

Sigh, Blount is playing like Shaq, he's smiling and skipping. 

Reed has six points.

Banks has eight.


----------



## sheefo13

Wally is defenatly trying to prove to McHale that he made a mistake by trading him, but he would have to score a lot to prove that... Because this is really proving that this deal worked out for the better for us. I wish I was watching.


----------



## sheefo13

5 players in double figures... A couple are close to it. Banks goes off for 12. We are dominating right now. Man did this trade work out well for us or what????


----------



## MLKG

I've never seen Mark Blount play so hard in my life.

I've always though Marcus Banks was a good player - he just rarely would do anything on the floor to support that. Hopefully this becomes a regular thing.


----------



## JuX

sheefo13 said:


> Wally is defenatly trying to prove to McHale that he made a mistake by trading him, but he would have to score a lot to prove that... Because this is really proving that this deal worked out for the better for us. I wish I was watching.


LOL. It didn't work that much.


----------



## aquaitious

Mike luvs KG said:


> I've never seen Mark Blount play so hard in my life.
> 
> I've always though Marcus Banks was a good player - he just rarely would do anything on the floor to support that. Hopefully this becomes a regular thing.


Marcus Banks was never given freedom to do anything. Tonight, he played his game, and as you can see he can take it insdie and leave his guy at the 3 point line. By the time his defender realises Banks left him in dust, his team is playing offense.


----------



## JuX

aquaitious said:


> Marcus Banks was never given freedom to do anything. Tonight, he played his game, and as you can see he can take it insdie and leave his guy at the 3 point line. By the time his defender realises Banks left him in dust, his team is playing offense.


Finally we can have a guy who can put the offense into its gear unlike Huddy.

Who wants Troy now?


----------



## P-Dub34

Okay. I'm going to lose my temper in a few senteces, so bear with me.

1) I like the Szczerbiak trade. My only problem with it is that we shoulda have shipped out Paul "Playing 1 on 5 is my middle name" Pierce, Raef "Somehow my injuries gotta be an excuse for not boxing out" LaFrentz, Kendrick "Foul 'em early, foul 'em often" Perkins, Delonte "Marcus Banks made me his personal plaything" West, Brian "I Should be paying the Celtics to let me play 'basketball' (and I use this term loosely)" Scalabrine, and Orien "I've seen better jumpers on 6th graders" Greene. Don't know if the salaries would match though.

2) Leaving the game I was ashamed to be a Celtic fan. We should all be ashamed. The apathy on the court was so thick I could cut it with a knife. 

3) Trade Paul Pierce for Reggie Evans, straight up. Maybe somebody who gives a damn or could rebound can help this team.

4) Blount showed more emotion in ten seconds than I've ever seen as a Celtic.

5) Justin Reed can lick my balls. Good thing you damn near killed Gomes. Wouldn't want to give him an easy two up by thirty with 12.6 seconds left.

6) The entire Celtics team can go to hell. And don't come back.

7) Paul Pierce, you HAVE teammates out there. But they suck. Really, really bad.

8) How about that dunk by Wally?? He was good tonight. Too bad nobody else was.

9) The peewee team at halftime rebounded better than the C's.

10) Al is still the man.

11) Watching Trenton freaking Hassell abuse Pierce was funny.

12) Wally got a HUGE ovation and Olowokandi was booed mercilessly. One of the good parts of the night.

I am so pissed off right now. Honestly. I've got fifteen Bud Lights here. Hopefully if I drink them fast enough I'll knock myself out.

*copied from C's forum*


----------



## Ruff Draft

beautiful... just beautiful.


----------



## reganomics813

Blount goes for 16 points, 10 boards and 4 blocks in just over 16 minutes. Do you guys think he'll supplant Eddie in the starting lineup if he keeps this up?


----------



## JuX

Mike luvs KG said:


> I've never seen Mark Blount play so hard in my life.
> 
> I've always though Marcus Banks was a good player - he just rarely would do anything on the floor to support that. Hopefully this becomes a regular thing.



Same here. It was a sheer unexpectation of him to do that just out of blue. He did very well, indeed. Speaking of him, I meant both MBs.


----------



## sheefo13

I want in on the fan club Agent K!!

But wow to this game... Playoffs here we come. Unreal how well this team played today. Banks 20 points, 6 assists and 1 turnover.... Wow. Blount a double double with a great amount of points. I am in shock. What a freakin' game by the Wolves. Do not trade Banks please...PLEASE!!!!!!!!.


----------



## JuX

You're in, sheefo 

Wow, this was the best game I have ever seen from the Wolves in a while. I hope those newly Wolves will keep contributing like that later in this season then we will be better off to good start and possible a better finish at the end.


----------



## moss_is_1

add me to the club k..

also i didnt watch the game but was it not close at all and kg sat out or something?


----------



## P-Dub34

After the Wolves finished anally pummeled the Celts, he sat out.


----------



## moss_is_1

haha thats what i thought i was looking i saw the score i was like WTF! then i saw kg's points and shots(15 pts 7 shots) im like uh..then i look and see 31 minutes


----------



## sheefo13

P-Dub, thats a nice avatar man.... Makes me really miss Wally. That pic really lets the trade hit you hard.


----------



## P-Dub34

> P-Dub, thats a nice avatar man.... Makes me really miss Wally. That pic really lets the trade hit you hard.


Thanks, at least that's one positive. Really makes me forget about the eight hour round trip and the expense of gas, hotel, and food to see these bums (Celtics excluding S and Al) play.


----------



## JuX

P-Dub34 said:


> Thanks, at least that's one positive. Really makes me forget about the eight hour round trip and the expense of gas, hotel, and food to see these bums (Celtics excluding S and Al) play.


Yeah, and I thought you mentioned about T'Wolves being 2nd team besides Celts you would ever root for, am I right?


----------



## P-Dub34

Sure you're right. And this game makes me feel optimistic about the Wolves.

But the Celtics play was too much of a letdown for me to be happy about anything. I'm currently drinking myself into oblivion.


----------



## The King of the World

Agent K, it looks like you still have a few openings in that fan club...hook a guy up, will you?


----------



## JuX

P-Dub34 said:


> Sure you're right. And this game makes me feel optimistic about the Wolves.
> 
> But the Celtics play was too much of a letdown for me to be happy about anything. I'm currently drinking myself into oblivion.


I totally understood what position you are in right now and it sucked. Hey, we are always here for you.


----------



## sheefo13

Any chance of the wolves becoming ur favorite team now P-dub lol?


----------



## JuX

The King of the World said:


> Agent K, it looks like you still have a few openings in that fan club...hook a guy up, will you?


Gladly to do it.


----------



## P-Dub34

Firstly, I can't switch loyalty just because every Celtic not named Wally Szczerbiak or Al Jefferson are worthless pieces of trash, but of course I'll continue to root for them when they aren't playing the C's.

K, put me in the club. Garnett won't be traded, that's preposterous.

Weak *** American beer. What is this trash, like 2%? How many of these things does a bro gotta shotgun to get a buzz on?


----------



## sheefo13

P-Dub34 said:


> Firstly, I can't switch loyalty just because every Celtic not named Wally Szczerbiak or Al Jefferson are worthless pieces of trash, but of course I'll continue to root for them when they aren't playing the C's.
> 
> K, put me in the club. Garnett won't be traded, that's preposterous.
> 
> Weak *** American beer. What is this trash, like 2%? How many of these things does a bro gotta shotgun to get a buzz on?



Hahaha! Well, I understand you. I have a feeling in a few hours we will have some drunk posting by P-Dub himself lol. I don't think I will be up at this rate though lol.


----------



## P-Dub34

I get wasted and post here all the time. If you see a post from me on Friday/Saturday night, I'm drunk. Guaranteed. Once I'm back from whatever party/get together I'm at, I like to post a bit before I hit the sack.


----------



## socco

Wow.


That is all.


----------



## Premier

I expect Marcus to be traded very soon.

His value's got to be much higher. Seattle or Cleveland?


----------



## sheefo13

I simply am amazed too. A real test come Wednesday though. Pistons. I think we could maybe win... Maybe. But lets be happy for this game and remember it well! Well guys, I am going to go do some homework.... Might be back on who knows at this point. I garantee the only thing running through my mind will not be medieval history or calculus, but the Minnesota Timberwolves Basketball Game. Man, I am so happy right now! :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers: *Chugs down some more Monster*


----------



## sheefo13

Premier said:


> I expect Marcus to be traded very soon.
> 
> His value's got to be much higher. Seattle or Cleveland?


I am going to agree, but I don't want to see him traded. His stock is amazingly high right now, but I would hate to see him leave so early. I am sure he will stay for the rest of the season.


----------



## JuX

Is Banks still expendable?


----------



## socco

Premier said:


> I expect Marcus to be traded very soon.
> 
> His value's got to be much higher. Seattle or Cleveland?


I will personally murder McHale if he does that. There's no way you can trade Banks after that game.


----------



## JuX

socco said:


> I will personally murder McHale if he does that. There's no way you can trade Banks after that game.


Hire the best hitmen or team of mafias if it would ever happen


----------



## The King of the World

P-Dub34 said:


> Weak *** American beer. What is this trash, like 2%? How many of these things does a bro gotta shotgun to get a buzz on?


lol @ 2% beer. I know you're exaggerating, but you may as well not be...Canadian beer is 100x better.


----------



## sheefo13

Agent K said:


> Hire the best hitmen or team of mafias if it would ever happen


I know of some very good hitmen. Gimme a call if a trade happens, I will supply you with their numbers.


----------



## JuX

The King of the World said:


> lol @ 2% beer. I know you're exaggerating, but you may as well not be...Canadian beer is 100x better.


American beers tastes like an ***, there are even lesser percentages on those coming out from the grocery/food stores than they are from the straight up liquor stores. Hell, a 4 or 5 hours trip to the border will do it all.


----------



## socco

I don't got that kind of money. I'd have to take care of things myself (I'd enjoy it alot better that way as well).


----------



## P-Dub34

> Canadian beer is 100x better.


Don't need to tell me, bro, I'm Canadian.

Speaking of which, everybody trashes a little Molson Canadian, but I'll drink that stuff over any American beer anyday.


----------



## JuX

socco said:


> I don't got that kind of money. I'd have to take care of things myself (I'd enjoy it alot better that way as well).


Then, I certainly hope you will come up with a better strategy.


----------



## sheefo13

Seriously this is hilarious! This quickly became into a discussion of beer and the assisination of Kevin McHale... How does that work lol!

Oh and of course Canada dropped into the mix.


----------



## aquaitious

socco said:


> I will personally murder McHale if he does that. There's no way you can trade Banks after that game.


Wait till the next Celtics - Wolves game, I may need a favor...


----------



## P-Dub34

That's how we rock it in in Calgary. Speaking of which, America needs to go down to 18 as legal drinking age. Then college would be even better.


----------



## socco

P-Dub34 said:


> That's how we rock it in in Calgary. Speaking of which, America needs to go down to 18 as legal drinking age. Then college would be even better.


Because not being 21 stops people from drinking... :|


----------



## JuX

Nice thread goin' on here. As much as I really liked to stay and join the ol' discussions about BBall, beer, Canada >> America, and ****s but I've got to go and take care of stuffs and of course hang out with my peeps.

Take care y'all!

BTW, I'm too damn happy that they won tonite.


----------



## P-Dub34

> Because not being 21 stops people from drinking...


1) Living in a town with 5,000 people, you get a noise complaint at a good party, and everybody, driving or not, gets breathalysered. I want my $200-plus dollars back.

2) Clubs and bars. This is self-explanatory.

'Night, K.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah, kids start drinking at like 7th Grade now. Just let there be no age limit.... Its not working! (THis is a joke guys, but 7th graders do drink now)


----------



## sheefo13

I can't wait to wake up tomorrow morning and just laugh at all the fake Marcus Banks trade rumors there will be on Hoopshype.


----------



## P-Dub34

> Just let there be no age limit


Goddamn right.


----------



## sheefo13

Well, I really didn't get any homework done, but I don't have class till like 12, so im going to sleep. Peace everyone!


----------



## P-Dub34

'Night.


----------



## The King of the World

P-Dub34 said:


> Don't need to tell me, bro, I'm Canadian.
> 
> Speaking of which, everybody trashes a little Molson Canadian, but I'll drink that stuff over any American beer anyday.


And I bet everyone down there thinks you're crazy. Just out of curiousity, how does a connoisseur of fine beers such as yourself end up as a Celtics fan? That just ain't right.

For the record, I love Calgary (my wife and I live in Saskatoon, and try to get there at least a few times a year). But I grew up in Lloydminster and the Oilers will always be my team.


----------



## P-Dub34

> And I bet everyone down there thinks you're crazy. Just out of curiousity, how does a connoisseur of fine beers such as yourself end up as a Celtics fan? That just ain't right.


Roffle. Just loved the C's ever since I've followed basketball. Wouldn't call myself a connoiseur of fine beers, I just like my MGD, by Canadian, my Sleeman's, my Rickard's, my Big Rock.



> For the record, I love Calgary (my wife and I live in Saskatoon, and try to get there at least a few times a year). But I grew up in Lloydminster and the Oilers will always be my team.


Damn right you love Cowtown. Although my opinion of you has plummeted now that I found out you're a Oiler fan.


----------



## The King of the World

*counts Stanley Cup banners*

*struts out of thread drinking Canadian*


----------



## P-Dub34

Those dynasty Oilers were sick, agreed. 

I'll have an American Bud Light:| and look at the standings in the Northwest Division.


----------



## Tince

Any chance Banks gets the start of Jaric? 14 minutes tonight and the Wolves didn't seem to miss him much...maybe that's the guy to trade.


----------



## Flanders

I have been saying this all season long, Jaric does not fit the profile of this team. I've wanted Banks to be the immediate back up for Jaric at day 1, but I feel that he should be starting over Jaric now if he can continue his strong performance.

Jaric and Troy need to go before the trade deadline.


----------



## JBoog35

I sure hope they keep Banks, because I can't stand to watch Jaric play the point anymore. He should be a great addition. I really like Justin Reed'd play, and whoever said he shouldn't have fouled is being hypocritical. He had three breakaways including one when the game was almost over and they forced him to go to the line too. Blount did great, Davis played within the game. All in all, I think they all played to prove to Doc and Ainge that they were all disrespected in Boston and had something to prove, maybe not so much and Davis or Reed, but I think both MB's got their point across. HAHA, McHale actually got one right!!!......so far, don't mess it up now, or it's your head.


----------



## The King of the World

I think Jaric is gonna be a pretty difficult trade. That's a pretty long contract that he has there.


----------



## Flanders

Jaric will probably get traded before the deadline. Or at least mentioned in a scenario. 

Troy and Jaric = gone.

Jaric with another low minute game? And Troy, second game with under 10 minutes played? Gosh I hope they're gone.


----------



## soso_def21

If I recal right I heard that the Utah Jazz signed Jaric to an offer sheet in the summer, but than he was resigned and tradet to Minny - What if we try to trade Jaric to Utah if they still have interest? Boozer would be a nice adition or maybe Harpring? But we definetly must get rid of Jaric, his walue will drop if Banks keeps on playing like that. And I seriously doubt we will move Banks, after that amazing game.


----------



## Sammysummer

If the T-Wolves hang onto Garnett, last nights blowout of the Celtics could really be indicative of the new lineups chances to become a playoffs contender. 16 Pts., 10 Rebs and 4 Blocks off the bench from Blount? He could really flourish in Minnesota like Kandy-man never did. Plus Davis can replace all of Wally's scoring. It's exciting, because this change of scenery for these guys might really put the T-Wolves back in the hunt this year.


----------



## JuX

Flanders said:


> Jaric will probably get traded before the deadline. Or at least mentioned in a scenario.
> 
> Troy and Jaric = gone.
> 
> Jaric with another low minute game? And Troy, second game with under 10 minutes played? Gosh I hope they're gone.


God, I hope so too. I never developed a fond with Jaric. Hudson's lost his years ago after a devastating ankle injury that resulted a surgery after that.


----------



## Floods

THAT PERFORMANCE WAS DEPLORABLE  :upset:


----------



## Floods

Sammysummer said:


> If the T-Wolves hang onto Garnett, last nights blowout of the Celtics could really be indicative of the new lineups chances to become a playoffs contender. *16 Pts., 10 Rebs and 4 Blocks off the bench from Blount?* He could really flourish in Minnesota like Kandy-man never did. Plus Davis can replace all of Wally's scoring. It's exciting, because this change of scenery for these guys might really put the T-Wolves back in the hunt this year.


 :jawdrop:


----------



## P-Dub34

Any of you guys still doubting Blount's midrange jumper?


----------



## JuX

No, I never have.


----------



## P-Dub34

Anybody have a clip of Wally's dunk? When that play was developing I was just waiting for him to pull up for a 15 footer but when he took it to the rack I was impressed. By far the funniest part of the evening was when Wally got a HUGE ovation and Olowokandi was booed mercilessly and the crowd roared when Griffin scored on him.


----------



## Flanders

I never doubted Blount's jumper. It was always something I wanted to see next to KG. A big man that could hit a jumper. That alone opens up the game so much more than Kandi's one-move-hook-shot that connects on 40%.


----------



## JuX

Flanders said:


> I never doubted Blount's jumper. It was always something I wanted to see next to KG. A big man that could hit a jumper. That alone opens up the game so much more than Kandi's one-move-hook-shot that connects on 40%.


I couldn't agree more with you.



> Anybody have a clip of Wally's dunk? When that play was developing I was just waiting for him to pull up for a 15 footer but when he took it to the rack I was impressed. By far the funniest part of the evening was when Wally got a HUGE ovation and Olowokandi was booed mercilessly and the crowd roared when Griffin scored on him.


:laugh: I loved it when Wally takes it to the hoop so aggressively. He was capable to do it every once in a while.

Kandiman, you can now miss dunks any time you wanted. You are paid for.


----------



## P-Dub34

At least Doc isn't playing Olowokandi much. And hopefully, for your guys' sake, Blount stays happy and motivated, because, well...he hasn't been for the last two years in Boston and he has ruffled the feathers of teammates with his poor attitude and played like garbage.

As for Wally, he's gotta be one of the more athletic white players in the A.


----------



## JuX

P-Dub34 said:


> At least Doc isn't playing Olowokandi much. And hopefully, for your guys' sake, Blount stays happy and motivated, because, well...he hasn't been for the last two years in Boston and he has ruffled the feathers of teammates with his poor attitude and played like garbage.
> 
> As for Wally, he's gotta be one of the more athletic white players in the A.


If Blount is able to keep himself motivated this way *AND* make less turnovers, I'd be a happy camper.


----------

